# AKC in Lexington



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Does anyone know what time the spoo's are showing on sunday? This show is located in Lexington, Ky.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

I haven't been able to find anything out I guess its because its a D'Onifrio show.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry I didn't see this earlier. Although this won't help you for today's time, the standards are showing at 10:10 Ring 3 tomorrow (Labor Day). You can go to the Onofrio website (onofrio.com) and click on the closed shows and look at the judging programs for times/rings.


----------

